# Who wants to get interviewed?



## zuixro (Mar 27, 2010)

(this might go in the Theatre Management forum, I'm not sure)

So I am in a theatre management class at school. We have an upcoming project where we have to interview someone from a professional theatre (preferably the Production Manager or Technical Director). 

So my question is, who wants to get interviewed?
I have some general questions about your facility. It shouldn't take more than five minutes to answer.
The interview can take place however you want; on the forums, PM, email, IM, phone, or even in person (if you happen to be near Spartanburg, SC).

The only criteria are:

Your theatre has to be a professional theatre. (My teacher didn't give any requirements beyond that. If you consider it to be professional, that's good enough)
You have to be the Production Manager or the Technical Director.

Just reply here or PM me if you are interested.

Thanks in advance to anyone who is willing,


----------



## photoatdv (Mar 28, 2010)

If someone's up for it I vote on the forums... this could be interesting.


----------



## zuixro (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, my teacher wants to know things like budget and things like that. Things that maybe the TD or PM might not want published on the internet.


----------

